# Gewicht Jigköpfe



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2006)

Wie handhabt Ihr Eure Gewichtsauswahl bei Jigs?
Auf Zander-angeln.com ist diese Tabbelle her:

*Ködergröße - maximales Bleikopfgewicht*

*Kopyto 3,5 cm - 4 Gramm

Kopyto 5,0 cm – 6 Gramm

Kopyto 6,5 cm – 7 Gramm

Kopyto 8,0 cm – 8 Gramm

Kopyto 10,0 cm – 9 Gramm

Kopyto 12,0 cm – 10 Gramm

Kopyto 15,0 cm – 12 Gramm
*
Die Werte kommen mir alle ein wenig gering vor.
Ausserdem hängt das doch auch vom Gewässer ab...
Wie macht Ihr das?;+ 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## vertikal (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Hi snoek_1969,

unkommentiert und insbesondere mit der Überschrift ("maximales Gewicht") ist diese Tabelle der pure Unfug.

Das erforderliche Gewicht ergibt sich aus der Notwendigkeit, dass der Angler den Köder spüren muss, insbesondere wenn der Gufi den Grund berührt. 
Dazu sind ganz unabhängig von der Ködergröße in Abhängigkeit verschiedener Randbedingungen völlig unterschiedliche Gewichte nötig. Ich nenn nur mal einige Randbedingungen: Strömung, Wind, Gewässertiefe, Erfahrung des jeweiligen Anglers, benutzte Rute...........

Erst wenn die Grundberührung deutlich vom Angler wahrgenommen wird, sollte mit leichterem Jigkopf experimentiert werden. Der Vorteil des leichteren Kopfes liegt darin, dass der vorsichtige Räuber einen leichten Gufi eher einsaugt, als einen schweren. Aber in der Anfangsphase hat die Forderung nach Wahrnehmung des Grundkontaktes beim Jiggen oberste Priorität. Da kann besser mit einem zu schweren als mit einem zu leichten Kopf gefischt werden. Mit zunehmender Erfahrung wird man dann nach und nach auf leichtere Köpfe umsteigen. Wir reden ja immer noch von den eher vorsichtigen Einsaugversuchen, bei denen es mit zu schweren Köpfen zu Fehlbissen kommen wird. Eine ordentliche Hechtattacke spürt man so ziemlich mit jedem Jigkopf. In den Boddengewässern fingen wir oft die meisten Hechte auf den Trickfisch und Paladin, der immerhin stattliche 68 Gramm bei 15 cm Länge auf die Waage bringt.
Bei den Bissen brauchte man aber auch nicht lange zu überlegen, ob's ein Biss oder ein Hänger war!

Eine brauchbare Tabelle zu Jigkhaken und der Notwendigkeit eines Stingers findest zu hier: www.angel-ussat.de


----------



## nikmark (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Muss und darf Vertikal Recht geben.
Vor allem die Ausführung über das Maximalgewicht und die Sensibilität des Anglers gegenüber dem Gewicht sind ja fast schon Lehrbuchreif !!  

Guckst Du bei Gummi-Uli und Du kriegst brauchbare Daten.

Der verkauft zwar gut und gerne  , aber die Infos sind TOP und findest in fast jeder Rubrick auf der HP sehr nützliche Tips.

Was ihn für mich lukrativ macht, ist, das ich dort einzelne Gufis usw. kaufen kann (und keine 5er Packs)  und er keine 5 km von mir entfernt seinen Laden hat.

Ansonsten sind natürlich mit seinem Grad der Bekanntheit auch proportional seine Preise gestiegen. Er hat aber auch Schnäppchen !

Nikmark


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine brauchbare Tabelle zu Jigkhaken und der Notwendigkeit eines Stingers findest zu hier: www.angel-ussat.de


 
Danke, aber leider stehen da keine Gewichtsangaben?:c 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## nikmark (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Doch !
Wenn Du Dich nach der Tabelle richtest und dann bei den Artikeln nachschaust, sind die Gewichte je nach Grösse angegeben !

Nikmark


----------



## vertikal (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber leider stehen da keine Gewichtsangaben?:c



Hi Tommi, hast mich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Du brauchst keine Gewichtstabelle!!!
Dein Gefühl zeigt dir, ob der Kopf zu leicht ist, oder nicht. Ich fische meist in holländischen Gewässern in Tiefen von 8 bis 15 Metern. Je nach Ködergröße, Winddruck und daraus resultierender Unterströmung liegen die Gewichte der Jighaken da zwischen 10 und 23 Gramm. 
Die Hakengröße sollte eher zu kurz als zu lang gewählt werden, da der lange Haken dem Gufi schnell seine Bewegung raubt (im kalten Winterwasser wär das allerdings wieder eher positiv ). Die Kombination aus kurzem Haken + Stinger halte ich für besser, als einen langen Jighaken zu benutzen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische meist in holländischen Gewässern in Tiefen von 8 bis 15 Metern.


 
Zufällig in der nähe vom Veluwe Meer?
Da bin ich immer (zumindest von April bis Oktober).

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## spin-paule (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Moin moin,
für mich kann es gar keine "Norm" bez. Gewicht des Jigkopfes geben. Wie Vertikal beschreibt, gibt es doch einige Faktoren (Wind, aber bei mir am Rhein vor allem die Strömung) die die Wahl des Gewichtes wesentlich beeinflussen. 
Denn schließlich will ich meistens am Grund "ankommen" - ganz unabhängig von der GuFi-Grösse. Wenn ich bemerke, dass ich nicht unten ankomme, dann nehme ich einen Kopf der ein paar Gramm schwerer ist. 
Daher meine Devise: So leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig! Egal ob 5cm Twister oder 12cm Shad. 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## vertikal (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig in der nähe vom Veluwe Meer?
> Da bin ich immer (zumindest von April bis Oktober).



Nö. Wir fischen meist im Rhedersee und zwar von Oktober bis März.
Insgesamt gesehen sind wir beide damit ganzjährig in Holland!


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Hallo

In stehenden Gewässern könnte man wohl mit den in der Tabelle angegebenen Gewichten ganz gut hinkommen, was optimal ist, hängt aber von der Tiefe und anderen Dingen, z.B. Wind ab.


Sobald du Strömung hast, funktioniert das so nicht. Im Gegensatz zu den Hakengrößen muss man das einfach ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> In stehenden Gewässern könnte man wohl mit den in der Tabelle angegebenen Gewichten ganz gut hinkommen, was optimal ist, hängt aber von der Tiefe und anderen Dingen, z.B. Wind ab.
> 
> ...



aber das richtet sich auch danach wie das Beissverhalten der Fische ist.
Manchmal ist es Erfolgsversprechender einen schwereren Kopf einzusätzen um z.B. die Fische wachzuschütteln (durch das auftocken am Grund)
Dann gibt es wieder Tage , da wäre der leichte Kopf von Vorteil.
Aber es gibt dann auch Tage, da geht auf alles was, oder garnichts.

Am besten ist, man hat die gängigen Gewichte immer dabei und kann im Laufe der Zeit schonmal wechseln.

Beispiel:

Kopyto 12cm - Jighaken 4/0 (VMC) in 10gr. 14gr. 17gr. und evtl. 21gr.


----------



## vertikal (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten ist, man hat die gängigen Gewichte immer dabei und kann im Laufe der Zeit schonmal wechseln.




Genau so isses!
Marcel: Sonntag musste früh aufstehen!


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Hallo



> aber das richtet sich auch danach wie das Beissverhalten der Fische ist.


 
Jo. Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, das man normalerweise mit diesen Gewichten im Stillwasser vom Ufer aus angeln kann. Wenn die Fische nicht wollen oder einfach wo anders rumhängen schaut man natürlich in die Röhre..... ich habe mal von einem anderen Angler gehört, dem das passiert ist |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## eöbzander (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Ich benutze in der elbe eigentlich nur gewichte zwischen 21gr und 28gr! wegen der enormen strömung muss man sich eben an der elbe anpassen und dann sind diese bleiköpfe genau das richtige die gummfischlängen leigen bei mir dann so ca. zwischen 10cm und 14cm!


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht Jigköpfe*

Hab die 12er Kopytos auch schon mit 20 g Kopf geangelt und trotzdem gefangen. An einem größeren Fluss wirst du mit diesen Bleigewichten aus der Tabelle nix erreichen.


----------

